# Ouch! Deep Cut



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

After I did a water change today I went downstairs to check on my reds. My smallest (he also has one eye) had a huge gash across his body. I'm guessing he got spooked when I was doing a water change and ran into a piece of driftwood. I know piranha's are fast healers and I already salted the tank and Melafix'd it.

Is there anything else I should do? It looks real deep!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

net the fish and sew him up jk lol

just make sure the other ones dont start pickin on him add a divider if u have but salt and time fix all


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's not a lethal wound at all, I wouldn't do anything, it'll heal.

However, he is getting picked on because he has one eye.
Pygos are in a constant state of assessing each other... sizing each other up.
As soon as a weakness is detected, that piranha gets put on the "menu."

Over the years I've had a few one-eyed pygos, and sooner or later they've all been 'taken out' by the others.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

He's had one eye since I've raised them. He's been picked on a lot (has a lot of battle scars) but he fully recovers in a week. He'll fight the other pygos off but he's holding up in the tank.

Thanks for all the suggestion guys!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I also have a one eyed pygo, and they've all been together since january with no problems at all, if anything, the one eyed one chases the others mostly.

It looks pretty deepto me, i would treat him just incase, also i would remove any sharp bits of wood you have in the tank.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looks pretty deep but what you hvae done so far should be sufficient.
just keep and eye on him over the next week or so
and BTW that pic is pretty damn cool, his body showing through the plants. nice shot lol


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Trigger lover said:


> looks pretty deep but what you hvae done so far should be sufficient.
> just keep and eye on him over the next week or so
> and BTW that pic is pretty damn cool, his body showing through the plants. nice shot lol


lol thanks for the comment of the picture. i'm surprised my phone can take high quality pictures.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

jamezgt said:


> looks pretty deep but what you hvae done so far should be sufficient.
> just keep and eye on him over the next week or so
> and BTW that pic is pretty damn cool, his body showing through the plants. nice shot lol


lol thanks for the comment of the picture. i'm surprised my phone can take high quality pictures.
[/quote]
ill vote for it for POTM


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

aww... he's on the bottom chilling now, also turning pretty dark in coloring right now. i hope he'll be alright i never loss a piranha to this before!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

he will be fine
just breast him every night Milk makes u strong


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

A couple/few days and that little cut will be majorly improved.

By the way, in the last pic where you can see his eye, is that his "Good" eye or the retarded one?
(It's majorly underdeveloped.)


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> A couple/few days and that little cut will be majorly improved.
> 
> By the way, in the last pic where you can see his eye, is that his "Good" eye or the retarded one?
> (It's majorly underdeveloped.)


it's his bad eye. i bought him like that so i don't know what exactly happened to him. i guess his body grew, but the eye never grew with him lol! he's swimming around now, i hope he'll be fine!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

jamezgt said:


> A couple/few days and that little cut will be majorly improved.
> 
> By the way, in the last pic where you can see his eye, is that his "Good" eye or the retarded one?
> (It's majorly underdeveloped.)


it's his bad eye. i bought him like that so i don't know what exactly happened to him. i guess his body grew, but the eye never grew with him lol! he's swimming around now, i hope he'll be fine!
[/quote]

Yeah, that happens, especially with tank raised reds.
(Inbreeding.)


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

jamezgt said:


> looks pretty deep but what you hvae done so far should be sufficient.
> just keep and eye on him over the next week or so
> and BTW that pic is pretty damn cool, his body showing through the plants. nice shot lol


lol thanks for the comment of the picture. i'm surprised my phone can take high quality pictures.
[/quote]

Since they covered you on the topic already... very nic pics... what phone do you have?


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

I have the N95.

And the piranha is perfectly fine now guys


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

jamezgt said:


> I have the N95.
> 
> And the piranha is perfectly fine now guys :nod:


That's good to hear man, glad everything is ok!


----------

